# Fingerprint "investigation"? (ef 35mm f/1.4L)



## YuengLinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Received new ef 35mm f/1.4L from AMZN this morning. Had a tiny person's fingerprints smeared in an arc across front element. Also had the faintest of scratches around contacts, very minor, but indicating somebody had already tried the lens.

Expected usual replacement scenario, but was told by a rep and a supervisor that this item was under investigation by AMZN because of many similar complaints from customers.

Sure enough, even though over the weekend there was no note about "Only XX left in stock; more on the way," the item is currently only available from third-party sellers.

Now, I've done a preliminary check of the lens. Seems wonderful, indoors by incandescent and outside in super-bright daylight. Image quality great, and I love that shallow depth of field and minimal distortion. The fingerprints wiped off and the front element looks to be scratch free, as does the rear.

Question: Who would keep, who would return for refund?

Another question: Has anybody else received a new Canon lens with fingerprints? (This is my first time seeing them.)

Thanks!


----------



## RS2021 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is not a big deal...fingerprints happen and brick and mortar stores that I sometimes use are much worse with handling. Does that then invalidate all their lenses? There may be lenses which were wiped down and cleaned up better before packaging that may have unknown problems...so it would be futile to go by fingerprints... Performance is what matters. If the lens is working, own it, and enjoy it. 

My 35L, bought new from a brick and mortar store years (and years) ago...has seen tons of fingerprints in its long service, but still works beautifully.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

All lenses have tiny scratches on the contacts. This is because they are mounted in order to test them.

However, fingerprints should not be there.

As noted in many posts on this forum, only buy from Amazon, or from a major company selling on Amazon like Adorama or Onecall. Watch out for third party sellers who may be picking up returned equipment from other dealers and selling it as new. Verify that they are authorized Canon dealers.

If the price is much lower than the major dealers, beware.


----------



## alexturton (Apr 2, 2013)

Try using this to search the serial numer of the lens

http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/

To show if anyone had used it (and posted to the net before)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

alexturton said:


> Try using this to search the serial numer of the lens
> 
> http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/
> 
> To show if anyone had used it (and posted to the net before)


 
How?? Lens Serial numbers are not in the EXIF Data. The site looks for camera serial numbers.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Update: Amazon suddenly had the 35mm 1.4's back in stock. Quick investigation. :

They are sending a replacement. If I'm buying new, and have a choice, I'd rather not take the one with fingerprints on the front element. Don't the factory workers who put the lens caps on wear gloves?

Funny was how these fingerprints really looked like they belong to a child.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Update: Amazon suddenly had the 35mm 1.4's back in stock. Quick investigation. :
> 
> They are sending a replacement. If I'm buying new, and have a choice, I'd rather not take the one with fingerprints on the front element. Don't the factory workers who put the lens caps on wear gloves?
> 
> Funny was how these fingerprints really looked like they belong to a child.


 
Who was the seller? Was it Amazon or someone like ? Are they a authorized Canon dealer? You may find Canon reluctant to honor a warranty from a seller that is not authorized. So far, they do honor them, but they are tightening up their policies.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a note, I remember the day I pulled my 50L out of the box, I accidentally put a huge full size thumb-print on the front element. I thought the same here until I looked and said, "That fingerprint looks familiar."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Update: Amazon suddenly had the 35mm 1.4's back in stock. Quick investigation. :
> 
> They are sending a replacement. If I'm buying new, and have a choice, I'd rather not take the one with fingerprints on the front element. Don't the factory workers who put the lens caps on wear gloves?
> 
> Funny was how these fingerprints really looked like they belong to a child.


 
I can clean off a fingerprint, but can't adjust a lens that has front or back focus. That would be a prime concern. I'd test it carefully before spinning the roulette wheel again.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 2, 2013)

If it's from an online retailer and it's sold as new, I'd at the very least contact the retailer and very seriously consider returning it. But if it was from the local pro shop, at most I'd give 'em a bit of ribbing about it.

In other words, one expects online merchandise to be untouched since it left the factory. One also expects that the merchandise will be handled (but gently) at a retail store. I mean, you're right there handling it yourself, no? What makes you think that you're the first one?

When that expectation is broken from the online shop, it immediately becomes suspect. Even if the lens is physically okay, are you sure it's not a return that's not labeled as such? Maybe it's gray or even black market and you'll have a hell of a time getting warranty service? Who knows?

But that expectation isn't there with the bricks-and-mortar shop, and one assumes you wouldn't set foot in the shop unless you trusted them and you value the opportunity to handle the equipment yourself before you buy it.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2013)

Your smeared fingerprint might be as minor as the third party mounting the lens onto a camera to make sure it worked before they shipped it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Your smeared fingerprint might be as minor as the third party mounting the lens onto a camera to make sure it worked before they shipped it.


I received my 24-70L today and know it had not been used. It, of course had the tiny scratch marks on the contacts. The lenses are mounted and tested by Canon at the factory, and if you look closely, they are on all new lenses. Camera shops do not test lenses before selling them.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 3, 2013)

If you are buying from a brick and mortar store, you can expect the lens to have been mounted on a camera to show it to a prospective customer. The more exotic the lens,the more likely this has occurred. Unless the store is very large, they simply cannot afford to keep a demo lens in the display case. Not used, just examined.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> If you are buying from a brick and mortar store, you can expect the lens to have been mounted on a camera to show it to a prospective customer.



Canon expects this, too, I believe - that's why there are no seals on the packaging. Still, if I received this from Amazon, I'd exchange it as it was apparently previously sold and returned.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 3, 2013)

I would return, having spent that much money on a lens I would have a hard time accepting that it could have been tampered with in a faulty matter. The 35L is a fantastic lens, I am very happy with mine, congratulations to you. I am sure you will enjoy it for many years.

Also, my wife gave me the 70-200 2.8L IS MkII for my birthday, unpacking it felt just fantastic. I of course mounted it on the camera and started to play around with it. Then placed it on a table and scratched the lens hood... Of course it doesn't matter at all functionality wise, but the hood just didn't look new any longer. At least it was me who did it.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Your smeared fingerprint might be as minor as the third party mounting the lens onto a camera to make sure it worked before they shipped it.
> ...


Actually...... The last two lenses that I bought, both were in what looked like unopened boxes. The clerk suggested that I try them out in the store ( they had demo lenses too), so she opened up everything and mounted the lenses on my camera and I gave them a quick check. It never hurts to verify BEFORE they get your money......I would never pay for the product without verifying the contents of the box


----------

